# Anyone heard of Acoustic Reference Home Theatre Systems



## Rixter (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,

I was given a 5.1 home theatre system with the name of "Acoustic Reference" on the name plate & box. The box says Model AR-1500 Digital Series Professional Home Theatre. The amp is 900w, and it came with 4 x 150w tower speakers & a centre speaker.

I have done a search online looking for the manufacturer but cant find any reference (pardon the pun). Maybe it was made by some other company with the Acoustic Reference name attached??

Has anyone heard of this brand and can offer any help of who they may be??

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Rick and welcome to the Shack!

I found some stuff about that name brand speakers and the white van scam, but nothing on a system. Does it have a label on it as to where it is made? What about the Owners Manual... does it have an address and phone number for them?


----------



## Rixter (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Sonnie,

There is no manual that came with it. That is what Im chasing.

No mention or label of where it was made :no:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... :scratch: ... the mystery company... :huh:


----------



## Rixter (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah sure is!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I have no idea how good "Acoustic Reference" speakers are.. it does sound like a "White Van" scheme.

That being said, I found this link to a business that repairs them. Maybe e-mail them to see if there more that they know?

I've also seen them associated with "Global Audio Network". That may be the company behind them.

All that being said, I don't think you're going to find much unless the speaker repair place can give you some info.

JCD


----------

